
Ask HN: What old technology do you feel could do with a revival? - devnonymous
My recent comment[1] on the remarkable thread[2] got me thinking about the ideas which in my opinion did not reach their peak before they were obsoleted, not due to technical merits but due to business factors.<p>I see a lot of people who assume that all of the latest technology is a superset of all the advances that came before it and that everything we have today is better than whatever was created before. What kind of examples prove this assumption incorrect.<p>In terms of devices, I think these are things that were very innovative, useful and sadly do not have an suitable replacement today:<p><pre><code>  a. The palm pilot or any of the PDAs for that matter
  b. The nokia 900 
  c. The nokia 810
  d. The pebble

  [1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=13865714 
  [2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=13865108</code></pre>
======
edimaudo
IMS

